
Bit by bit, Whole Foods gets an Amazon touch - gnicholas
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/01/technology/bit-by-bit-whole-foods-gets-an-amazon-touch.html?hpw&rref=technology&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well
======
gnicholas
Cool to see that Amazon is giving 5% back on Whole Foods purchases made with
their Amazon Prime credit card. Hopefully they'll bring prices down enough to
make cash purchases competitive with other stores, and the 5% back will be a
true bonus.

